# When is an enclosure too small?



## Zepmaster (Dec 20, 2017)

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens just molted yesterday, it is growing larger *of course* and it made me wonder when is an enclosure too small?












Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens enclosure question



__ Zepmaster
__ Dec 20, 2017
__ 2



						how do you know when an enclosure is too small?
					
















playing with image



__ Zepmaster
__ Dec 19, 2017





 Beautiful right?

the enclosure looks small on my GBB Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens but i've heard all kinds of mixed opinions on the subject. I did a search and couldn't find this question only variants of is *this enclosure* too small for *this* tarantula, whats the guideline? twice leg span? three -four times leg span? what's the consensus how do i know when a tarantula, any tarantula has outgrown its current enclosure? 

While im on the subject would a small KK be appropriate for my GBB or will it just web the lid to death and make it difficult do work in/on?


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Dec 20, 2017)

Zepmaster said:


> My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens just molted yesterday, it is growing larger *of course* and it made me wonder when is an enclosure too small?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, ready to be rehoused. I usually aim for 2-3 times the spiders DLS at the minimum. For adults I typically give even more space then that. All depending on species and size of course.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 20, 2017)

Yep, would rehouse as well. Gbb is a species i liked to keep rather large. Add a lot of anchor points and it will create awesome webcastles, even as slings. This a species i actually like the sling colours more than the adult colours.  
Add a hide, waterdish and you're good to go. Mine never webbed the lid, but often the waterdish disappeared...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zepmaster (Dec 20, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Yep, would rehouse as well. Gbb is a species i liked to keep rather large. Add a lot of anchor points and it will create awesome webcastles, even as slings. This a species i actually like the sling colours more than the adult colours.
> Add a hide, waterdish and you're good to go. Mine never webbed the lid, but often the waterdish disappeared...


thats funny my Brachypelma albopilosum seems insulted by its water dish and constantly buries it no matter where i move it to

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 20, 2017)

Zepmaster said:


> thats funny my Brachypelma albopilosum seems insulted by its water dish and constantly buries it no matter where i move it to


The struggle of the waterdish is real..

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 13 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 20, 2017)

I have a sling about that size and I keep it in a 4x4x5” juvenile habitat. As others have said, you can keep GBB’s in a bit larger enclosure. And yeah, add a lot of anchor points.


----------



## DanBsTs (Dec 20, 2017)

That is frickn priceless Lol Never seen a T flipping over a water dish like that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bryverine (Dec 20, 2017)

I put my girl in a medium KK when she started turning blue and have a water dish in one of the corners. She's been pretty good about not webbing it. I think I just put it far enough away that it doesn't bother her.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 20, 2017)

Zepmaster said:


> when is an enclosure too small?


When you own a GBB in a container of that size.

There's no science to it. It's something you get a feel for. One thing to learn is your T. How fast is it etc, remember smaller containers like that one make it EASY for a fast T like a GBB to escape EASILY when open.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 21, 2017)

MrButton said:


> That is frickn priceless Lol Never seen a T flipping over a water dish like that.


This is why I use only glass water dish ones, and not those... too easy to play with for the bugger. In the long run is annoying

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zepmaster (Dec 21, 2017)

New enclosure, currently 3D printing a hide. my concern now is that it's just going to web the lid. 













New Enclosure



__ Zepmaster
__ Dec 21, 2017
__ 10



						Hide is currently on the 3D printer and will be added soon


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Zepmaster said:


> New enclosure, currently 3D printing a hide. my concern now is that it's just going to web the lid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were going to put it in a smaller enclosure. I wouldn't be comfortable with this housing. It looks like the carapace may fit through the ventilation slits. And if the carapace fits, the rest will too. Better rehouse it into a container where you can make the vent holes much smaller.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Zepmaster (Dec 21, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I thought you were going to put it in a smaller enclosure. I wouldn't be comfortable with this housing. It looks like the carapace may fit through the ventilation slits. And if the carapace fits, the rest will too. Better rehouse it into a container where you can make the vent holes much smaller.


thank you for the warning

Its the smallest Kritter Keeper I could find. it would be very bad if it can get through the vents zat vould be bad, very bad.

hmm, I guess I'll head to Harmons and see if I can't find something more suitable, or maybe a craft shop . . . hmm needs to be clear though this is my Office spider and being able to see it, or at least evidence of it is important to me, not as important as keeping my Tarantula safe and happy but still important. we'll have to see what I come up with.


----------



## Zepmaster (Dec 21, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I thought you were going to put it in a smaller enclosure. I wouldn't be comfortable with this housing. It looks like the carapace may fit through the ventilation slits. And if the carapace fits, the rest will too. Better rehouse it into a container where you can make the vent holes much smaller.


what about doing this? would this work

http://arachnoboards.com/attachments/_dsc7629-2-jpg.209384/


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Zepmaster said:


> what about doing this? would this work
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/attachments/_dsc7629-2-jpg.209384/


Not really. It will be able to bite through that i think. Maybe need to consider putting it in its old vial until you find a more suitable one. Lots of US members use a brand that's called Really Useful Boxes or Sterilite containers. From what I've gathered they come in all different shapes and sizes. I'm Dutch so I can only tell you what I've read on here.
Quick Google :


Just burn holes in it for ventilation and you're good to go.


----------



## Mojo288 (Dec 21, 2017)

Zepmaster said:


> what about doing this? would this work
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/attachments/_dsc7629-2-jpg.209384/


https://www.amazon.com/Containables...rd_wg=0Jaw4&psc=1&refRID=1EN8S1GJSHAMYCMZFS6X

What i use for terrestrial slings, poke holes using your preferred method.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ED6161S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Some vents if you wanna get fancy.

("Display" choices, you could always just go with deli cups, but considering the fact that you are keeping these in the office i assume that you want them to be as aesthetically pleasing as possible.)


----------



## Mentat Ix (Dec 22, 2017)

If you've got a Container Store near you, I use these.. https://www.containerstore.com/s/clear-flush-lid-amac-boxes/d?productId=10028594&q=amac boxes

I make a grid pattern and use a drill press for the holes to make it look nice. They've got different sizes and shapes for all kinds of different slings...


----------



## Zepmaster (Dec 22, 2017)

Mentat Ix said:


> If you've got a Container Store near you, I use these.. https://www.containerstore.com/s/clear-flush-lid-amac-boxes/d?productId=10028594&q=amac boxes
> 
> I make a grid pattern and use a drill press for the holes to make it look nice. They've got different sizes and shapes for all kinds of different slings...


You are evil, there is indeed a container store near me, and i'm going to have to go there and buy many things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mentat Ix (Dec 22, 2017)

Zepmaster said:


> You are evil, there is indeed a container store near me, and i'm going to have to go there and buy many things.


I learned the hard way that even though most of them are less than $4, if you fill the whole shopping cart up it adds up quick. :-/

They also have display cases that look like they'd be fantastic for bigger Ts, but be careful - some of them open in stupid ways that make them completely useless.

I've been eyeballing these too: https://www.containerstore.com/s/clarity-hat-boxes/d?productId=10037208&q=hat box

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zepmaster (Dec 22, 2017)

Vents



__ Zepmaster
__ Dec 22, 2017





think that's enough ventilation?

the two containers with red lids are my other two Tarantula enclosures with an L.P. sling and a Curly sling.


----------



## Furf (Dec 22, 2017)

oooh this is dangerous. There is a Container store nearby. Looks like I am heading there tomorrow. Thank you for the ideas.


----------



## WolfSoon (Dec 23, 2017)

Zepmaster said:


> Vents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been using these same display boxes from the Container Store for my two slings, and just a warning, after regular openings one of the lids has become really loose and not sealed at all. The other is getting wonky too. I don’t think they’re meant to be opened a lot. Others may have had different experiences though.
I think I’m going to switch to small Amac boxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zepmaster (Dec 23, 2017)

WolfSoon said:


> I’ve been using these same display boxes from the Container Store for my two slings, and just a warning, after regular openings one of the lids has become really loose and not sealed at all. The other is getting wonky too. I don’t think they’re meant to be opened a lot. Others may have had different experiences though.
> I think I’m going to switch to small Amac boxes.


This is a softball display box, I will definitely watch for problems with the lid. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 23, 2017)

Zepmaster said:


> My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens just molted yesterday, it is growing larger *of course* and it made me wonder when is an enclosure too small?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can the Spider move around well and does it have ample space for both webbing, burrowing (if applicable) and a bit of exploring without being crammed up with tank decor up its rear end?  If the answer is yes, then it should be okay.

In the case of the GBB you posted in your OP, that old container was too small so you made the right call and that is good after all because it was climbing the wall not that I am trying to stall but this rhyme has me enthralled. @Leila @cold blood


----------



## WolfSoon (Dec 24, 2017)

Zepmaster said:


> This is a softball display box, I will definitely watch for problems with the lid. Thanks for the heads up


No prob! Hope it works out. I really like the look of these display boxes.


----------



## Zepmaster (Dec 27, 2017)

new enclosure



__ Zepmaster
__ Dec 27, 2017



						I will be adding some fake plant clippings hot glued on the dowels
					



no more kritter keeper, i like this one much better thank you for the suggestions. i will be adding some fake plant clippings but i left the glue gun at home this morning


----------



## Tyler Hogan (Oct 21, 2018)

Do I need to rehouse?! The enclosure is 3 inches long and wide and1.5 in tall. It's a brachypelma albopilosum (curly hair)


----------



## Liquifin (Oct 21, 2018)

Tyler Hogan said:


> Do I need to rehouse?! The enclosure is 3 inches long and wide and1.5 in tall. It's a brachypelma albopilosum (curly hair)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enclosure is fine for that size, but my god.... that substrate looks like nails. I would change that substrate immediately. I would add a little bit of more ventilation as well.


----------



## Tyler Hogan (Oct 21, 2018)

Liquifin said:


> Enclosure is the fine for that size, but my god.... that substrate looks like nails. I would change that substrate immediately. I would add a little bit of more ventilation as well.


Thank you for the advice. I will do both. I'm considering when changing out the substrate and adding more ventilation doing a rehouse to a slightly bigger more like deli container around 4in-6in diameter. Do you have any recommendation for how tall that Deli container should be, maybe I'm overthinking it.


----------

